# Vizsla vs. Weimaraner



## mommaofalot (Apr 10, 2014)

So I came across this website today a side by side comparison on the V and Weim. It is also a poll of what breed is liked more. The info of the V in my opinion is way off!!! It says they are NOT intelligent, social, or responsive. Am I missing here??? Where did they get info for this site??? My 12 week old pup is picking up tricks and commands a lot faster in the two weeks I've had her then most other peoples dog I know have picked them up and everyone I tell or show are amazed (and that is just showing on intelligence and response). Here is a link to the site if any of you want to check it out:

http://dog-breeds.findthebest.com/compare/156-157/Vizsla-vs-Weimaraner


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Doesn't look like they did their research on the breed.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

I've stumbled across that comparison too. They got it completely wrong!

We've been waiting for a Weim puppy since about October. We're on puppy watch right now!! (For the second time though... :-[) It's funny because I used to lurk on a Weim forum too, only having a V. Whenever Vizslas would come up, they would talk about how they didn't think V's were friendly, or social, or smart, or cuddly compared to Weims. Weims are so popular compared to V's that I think a lot of these people just don't always know much about Vizslas and don't realize how similar they are!


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Although the one difference I've heard a lot is how Weims can be a lot more stubborn. We just met a girl at a dog-friendly baseball game last week and she wanted to know more about V's because she'd lost her Weim a couple of years ago. She said one thing that really appealed to her is how much more willing V's are supposed to be!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I've just voted in the poll, so it's 50/50 now


----------



## Sherri1955 (May 28, 2014)

We have one of each, both females. One is one and the other is 2. Weimaraners are very high maintenance but extremely smart. Vizsla's are also smart and quick to learn. They are both Velcro dogs but the Weim more so. They are both loving breeds. Weims do not know how to play by themselves. The Vizsla can entertain herself without damaging anything. Both these breeds need lots of exercise. They and you will be much happier. The Weim seems to suffer more with separation anxiety then the Vizsla. The Weim still destroys items if she gets anxious. Knock on wood the Vizsla has never destroyed anything. We keep a lot of chew toys out for them. These are both wonderful breeds but they need to be with people and not left outside. These are truly inside house dogs. They are great companions.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

welcome to the forum Sherri ;D


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Having owned both breeds, and at the same time, I believe this survey is very inaccurate. I left a comment/review... The dogs may resemble each other in stature, coat, appearance, Hunting capabilities ... but it pretty much stops there. Their personalities are very different!! As for intelligence. I believe they are very close, or equal. The only Big difference I have found thus far, is our Weimy had a much greater vocabulary, we could talk to her like a person until it came to making her be QUIET and then she was" An Idiot". 
The Weimaraner is such a "Thinking Dog" ours would not only figure things out, she would actually perceive (example At the age of 11 yrs, Greta (Weim) and Foxy (V pup 5 mo.s) are playing around a swimming pool. It is Foxy's first experience with water/pool. Greta is beyond the age of jumping in and swimming (as she used to LOVE). The water is cold, it is January. Greta watched Foxy put both feet in the water on the top step of the pool. Greta see's Foxy's curiosity, but Foxy has not gone deeper "Yet". Greta walks into the pool down the steps beside Foxy and swims around the pup on the step, an then climbs out, she never takes her eyes off Foxy. 
In my opinion she could see Foxy's interest in the water, and gave her a demonstration/visual of what would happen if she went further. 
As for affection ... I feel both breeds are very affectionate, The Vizsla just acts on it's feelings and is more physical.


----------



## aliciavp (Mar 14, 2014)

tknafox2 said:


> Having owned both breeds, and at the same time, I believe this survey is very inaccurate. I left a comment/review... The dogs may resemble each other in stature, coat, appearance, Hunting capabilities ... but it pretty much stops there. Their personalities are very different!! As for intelligence. I believe they are very close, or equal. The only Big difference I have found thus far, is our Weimy had a much greater vocabulary, we could talk to her like a person until it came to making her be QUIET and then she was" An Idiot".
> The Weimaraner is such a "Thinking Dog" ours would not only figure things out, she would actually perceive (example At the age of 11 yrs, Greta (Weim) and Foxy (V pup 5 mo.s) are playing around a swimming pool. It is Foxy's first experience with water/pool. Greta is beyond the age of jumping in and swimming (as she used to LOVE). The water is cold, it is January. Greta watched Foxy put both feet in the water on the top step of the pool. Greta see's Foxy's curiosity, but Foxy has not gone deeper "Yet". Greta walks into the pool down the steps beside Foxy and swims around the pup on the step, an then climbs out, she never takes her eyes off Foxy.
> In my opinion she could see Foxy's interest in the water, and gave her a demonstration/visual of what would happen if she went further.
> As for affection ... I feel both breeds are very affectionate, The Vizsla just acts on it's feelings and is more physical.


This just made me want to get a Weim as a playmate for Lazlo!


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

aliciavp said:



> This just made me want to get a Weim as a playmate for Lazlo!


We just did! Our little weim girl was born on Monday!! ;D


----------



## aliciavp (Mar 14, 2014)

dextersmom said:


> aliciavp said:
> 
> 
> > This just made me want to get a Weim as a playmate for Lazlo!
> ...


OHHH you should post photos!!


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

OHHH don't worry, they'll be coming soon ;D


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

What I have heard myself from Weimaraners' owners during one of the field trials was that the hunting abilities are better in Vizslas. A lot of damage was done to the Weimaraner breed as the breeding was done solely based on the conformation. Good breeders are working hard these days to increase hunting abilities in this breed. I am a strong believer now that before breeding either breed the proof is required for both conformation and hunting abilities.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Well... I don't even know where to start. Long story short... we won't be joining the puppy class of 2014 this year 

The long story...

We went to visit the breeder we've been on a waiting list for since October. She was about a day's drive away, so we hadn't yet met her or her dogs in person. However, we'd met a couple dogs bred by her and she had a slew of positive references from happy owners. Health certifications, including OFA numbers, checked out. AKC and WCA seals on her website. Red flags yet?

I got a little worried when our first litter we were waiting for didn't work out. The mom had a singleton pup that didn't survive and needed a C-section. The breeder had given us the approximate due dates of the pups and I had been checking in with her. When the pups were a week overdue, I got worried. She'd been honest that this was the mom's last litter and I thought something might be going wrong. She eventually took her into the vet, who did a C-section. Now I'm starting to think to myself, "Did she ultrasound? Did she have any idea how many pups were even in there?" RED FLAG. 

After some debate, we decide to wait for one more litter and see what happens. She ends up having a big litter. So we arrange to visit the litter, meet the parents, etc. Now I'm a little hesitant, after the mommy miscarriage. But she doesn't give us any trouble about visiting which I would have expected if something was up.

So we head on down there and WOW. We knew when we turned in and didn't see the house or puppy barn from any of her pictures that we wouldn't be getting a puppy from her. Red flags and SIRENS GOING OFF at this point. I can't even tell you how bad it was, but I'm sure those of you who do rescue are all too familiar. Pups covered in fleas, filthy kennels (even though she knew exactly when we were coming), one dog limping, etc. At one point, she had a female in heat running around with an intact male (her HALF brother) but was unconcerned because she didn't think he was old enough to procreate (he most definitely was). She was just a few dogs/breeds short of a puppy mill. 

Needless to say, no pup for us. And will definitely be making some phone calls. Now, I realize anyone can post anything on their websites, etc. But I'm shocked she agreed to let us visit. So I know it's been said time and time before, but PLEASE ALWAYS visit your breeder in person. If we hadn't met her at her home, we would never have believed she was such an irresponsible, misleading breeder. 

I've always been under the impression bad breeders were the ones on Craigslist, in pet stores, etc. Since health certs had been done, I never thought we were dealing with a backyard breeder. Lesson learned. And be VERY careful what breeders you recommend. Maybe you've met some of their pups, and they've been sweet and healthy, but that's still only part of the equation.


----------

